# 1990 Sentra stereo wiring



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

The person who owned the car before me decided to replace the factory deck. When they did they decided it would be a good idea to cut the plug off and just connect each wire to the corresponding wire of the new tape deck.

I want to replace the crappy Sony tape deck with a Kenwood CD player but I do not have the wiring diagram to know what wire is what. I can not use a wire harness since the plug was cut off. I'd rather not have to look at each speaker to see what wires are connected to what.

The Sony tape deck is so old that I can't even find out what it's wiring scheme is so that I can go from there.

I've already replaced the cruddy front Audiovox speakers with a set of Kenwood 140W speakers. And I plan to replace the rear speakers with a set of 100W Pioneer.

Any help is appreciated. I can't seem to find any usefull info on any website.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

When I did my deck I wrote down where all the wires went too...

Problem is i left the notebook at my friends. I'll look around here for it tomorrow and when i get it ill give you all the info.


----------

